# Knob repair



## mathmonger (Dec 27, 2012)

The temperature knob on my dryer broke. The post on the dryer is fine, but the sleeve that slides over it just completely split apart. Finding a new knob is an obvious solution, but that's not very satisfying. I tried gluing it a few times, and that worked about as poorly as I expected. Anybody have a trick to make that secure?


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Ordering a new one, if available, is certainly going to be the best solution. What make and model is it.

I have had good luck with both mfgs and general parts suppliers. last was a door seal for my dryer, $10 and 3 days. 

Unless you can find one being junked out and scavenge one go for new. note, I have been in the repair business for 40 years and have repaired hundreds of knobs, but once the shaft is gone, the glue never holds. If part of the shaft were there I would glue it and then wrap the shaft and broken part with a neat spiral of thin wire. Then encapsulate that wire with an epoxy.

Good luck,
Bud


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

That one is FUBAR, I suggest visiting an appliance repair shop with lots of donor units sitting in their "boneyard", and buying a replacement from them.

Next is shop e-bay for replacement knobs for your unit ( make , model, serial #.) 

Then the manufacturer, or Sears Parts . com, if they are still in business.


ED


----------



## Druidia (Oct 9, 2011)

I had the plastic knob of an A/C crack (the cylinder part in the knob that slides over the metal post on the control panel). I tied a zip tie around it and packed plumbers epoxy putty around it. 

I also used plumbers epoxy putty:
- to fix the knob of a large universal lid (for pots and pans) 
- to rebuild a key fob (top part had broken off). 
- to fix and reinforce the frame of a wall clock that fell to the floor. Of course, I had to paint the wall clock to cover the fixed areas.

Depending on the shape of the metal post, you can most probably find generic knobs to fit on eBay and AliExpress.


----------



## FrodoOne (Mar 4, 2016)

mathmonger said:


> The temperature knob on my dryer broke. The post on the dryer is fine, but the sleeve that slides over it just completely split apart. Finding a new knob is an obvious solution, but that's not very satisfying. I tried gluing it a few times, and that worked about as poorly as I expected. Anybody have a trick to make that secure?


If you do not want to obtain a replacement part (or cannot obtain one or a suitable substitute) and
have the broken parts and 
have sufficient space available around the "extension" of this knob,
I endorse the response of* Druidia*.

There are many brands/types of Epoxy Putty (See https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss_2?url=search-alias=aps&field-keywords=Epoxy+Putty)

I have found those that "emulate" steel to be good for this purpose.

If you choose to make this repair,
Obtain the Epoxy Putty,
Clean off as much as possible of any failed "glue" and
Roughen the outside of any of the broken parts (and, if possible the base at the centre) with a fine wet and dry abrasive paper and
Use "Super Glue" *temporarily* to stick the broken parts together.

Mix a small amount of the epoxy putty (as for modeling clay) and use this to form a "collar" around the "extension" for the knob where the break has occurred and ensure that it is forced into any available voids in the base.

To help "form" the collar, you may wet your fingers with water so that they do not stick to the "putty" but do not allow water to penetrate to any surface which you wish to bond with the "putty". 

When set, this collar should be firmly attached to the base and support the broken parts. (Keep a small sample of the mixed putty so that you can test when this becomes so hard that it can be filed - about 15 minutes.)

If you have sufficient space for a collar of about 3 mm in thickness and about 6 mm wide around the break, it is likely that the repaired device will be stronger than the original !!!

You should *not* make this collar too long, since that may reduce any necessary flexibility in the knob extension.

Good Luck!


----------



## mathmonger (Dec 27, 2012)

I tried taking off one of the other knobs (which are identical) and it didn't fit! I couldn't make heads or tails of it for awhile. Then I realized that the knobs are plastic, but they have a metal spring clip inside that snaps onto the post. The broken knob had left the spring clip on the stud, but they are both black and I didn't even realize it was two pieces. So I took that off and I epoxied it into the back of the knob with some QuikSteel. Then I wrapped it with wire and put some more epoxy over the wire. When somebody says he's been in the repair business for 40 years, I kinda tend to listen to him. Some of the epoxy oozed into the middle of the spring clip, so now I can only push the knob on halfway. But I can in fact change the temperature. I'll try later and see if I can dig some of that epoxy out of the middle. We'll see what happens.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

30 years ago we didn't have an internet to search for parts nor did we have overnight shipping, so repairing things was a necessity. Glad it worked out.

My go-to tool for digging out the wayward epoxy would be my Dremel if it would reach.

Thanks for the update.
Bud


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

My Dremel accessories kit has a few small milling bits that might be small enough to remove the epoxy.

Just be extra careful, that spinning bit can bite the hand held knob and fling it across the room so fast.

Try it on a slow speed if you have a variable speed Dremel, or clamp it solid to the bench, then use both hands to guide the Dremel bit oh so carefully. 


ED


----------



## Druidia (Oct 9, 2011)

That’s why I tend to use epoxy putty over epoxy when fixing broken, cracked things. There’s no oozing and stickiness. It’s like, as Frodo said, working with modeling clay. 

Anyway, small tools work to remove excess hardened epoxy in tight spaces. e.g., those little tools that dentists use to poke and scrape your teeth, similar tools used in crafting, leather skiving tools, cuticle/nail tools (the cuticle trimmer is actually a small skiving tool). My fav all-around tool is actually a cuticle/nail pusher. One end is like a small chisel (beveled sharp edge). The other beveled end is slanted with a pointy tip. I keep several in different rooms and drawers because there’s always something to be repaired that needs something small, sharp, pointy, strong, long.


----------



## Guap0_ (Dec 2, 2017)

JB Weld maybe a better idea than plumbers putty.


----------



## MI-Roger (Aug 8, 2009)

RepairClinic is my go to source for parts such as these. Of course having their warehouse only 8 miles from my home means I can do "Local Pick-up" which saves both the shipping cost and shipping delay.

I am sure the other parts houses are great too. Particularly for customers in their local areas.


----------



## DanS26 (Oct 25, 2012)

If you are handy and have the right tools.......you can make a replacement knob out of wood. Very satisfying for a DIY'er.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

I had knobs like that go bad both on a stove & an oven. That caused high temp nightmares when stuck on. But, for a dryer, I can only foresee the temp ruining your clothes. The dryer temp consistently wears out clothes more than any other thing.


If someone will be around to stop the dryer, it seems worth it to try to fix. But, replacement parts are easy to get & usually cheap.


----------



## Druidia (Oct 9, 2011)

Guap0_ said:


> JB Weld maybe a better idea than plumbers putty.




Not plumbers putty. That’s super soft. 

Plumbers epoxy putty or the different variations of epoxy putty.

Non-hardware-store-aware people would buy Sugru.


----------



## mathmonger (Dec 27, 2012)

Epoxy putty isn't great as an adhesive because it doesn't "wet" the surface well. I guess it would be hard to work with if it was like fresh chewing gum. But when you have to form something, yeah, it's nice. 

Sent from my SM-J337P using Tapatalk


----------

